# Good day for pressure washing



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So I think the one of the original roofers is coming out Monday to take a look at his work again  so will see how things go in terms of whose gonna do the work. 

Here's a good shot of the burlap insulation wrap - string still looks like it's holding up anyway :laughing:

All kinds of nooks and crannies to insulate here - master bedroom right behind that wall :blink: Good place to stick the radiator I guess :whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Ended up puttin' cotton candy throughout the un-insulated walls and floor for the master bedroom/dormer area before furring out the bumpy ceiling for some new Pro-tech plus ceiling installation. 

I'm bidding on the rest the porch as part of a much bigger project, but the ceiling had to be updated first due to obvious bulging and loosening of the ceiling panels. 

Owner is just relieved knowing it's now secure and the neighbors roof will be getting fixed shortly by his roofer to repair the leakage. I gave him a quote on his ceiling also but he declined,...said he handy and was going to do it himself. It's seems he's the tool dept manager at chepo and can get all the equipment he needs


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Not rocket science like masonry :whistling but it pays the bills...


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> you don't see a nice soffit transition like that every day:thumbsup:


Exactly! It's nice to see someone make their soffit miters match around the corner! I hate when guys square them off....


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

superseal said:


> Ended up puttin' cotton candy throughout the un-insulated walls and floor for the master bedroom/dormer area before furring out the bumpy ceiling for some new Pro-tech plus ceiling installation.
> 
> I'm bidding on the rest the porch as part of a much bigger project, but the ceiling had to be updated first due to obvious bulging and loosening of the ceiling panels.
> 
> Owner is just relieved knowing it's now secure and the neighbors roof will be getting fixed shortly by his roofer to repair the leakage. I gave him a quote on his ceiling also but he declined,...said he handy and was going to do it himself. It's seems he's the tool dept manager at chepo and can get all the equipment he needs


Not knocking your work because you do great work...but next time upsell a layer of 1" Dow after the insulation. Tape all the seams. For fiberglass to work proper it needs to compress against something on all sides...it's not an air barrier.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I did use kraft faced and tried my best to seat it tightly - albeit, this probably would have been a good locale for spray foam.

I hate installing insulation after the fact


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Received approval for the rest of the stucco today which includes front, back and sidewall exposures also to include the detached garage.

Also while I'm at it,... rake/fascia capping, soffit and flashing work will be performed as advised.

This old house is turning into a nice little job I must admit :thumbup:

Probably get the bamboo and buckets over there next Monday to get things started as I finish up another little job in the meantime :whistling


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

ooohhh is that an '86 cutlass?


----------



## MasonryToronto (Oct 31, 2012)

Man seriously u have done everything with just 2 ladders respect  Nice work my friend


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

No No No you got it all wrong. He uses way more than two ladders. 

Sometimes he will turn a 2X4 on edge and use that as a walk board.  

And when times get really wild, he uses two ladders and a 2X6 running between them... Super Seal is the real deal...:whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> ooohhh is that an '86 cutlass?


85 Monte I believe...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

dakzaag said:


> No No No you got it all wrong. He uses way more than two ladders.
> 
> Sometimes he will turn a 2X4 on edge and use that as a walk board.
> 
> And when times get really wild, he uses two ladders and a 2X6 running between them... Super Seal is the real deal...:whistling


Will you guys stop cutting up my scaffolding,...ya'll know it's safe :whistling


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

superseal said:


> Will you guys stop cutting up my scaffolding,...ya'll know it's safe :whistling


Hey they all are tied off...to each other..lol! Plus they have on hard hats so they're good.


----------



## bpg (Jan 28, 2010)

keep pics coming mate , its always good to see all your threads keep them coming :thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Supposed to start phase 2 yesterday, but it rained all day and I didn't feel like getting wet 

Anyway, today was another one of those "good days to pressure wash" :whistling so pressure it is...

Place is really filthy and cracked up good. Lot's of holes and hairlines so there's plenty of patchwork at hand. 

Shutters, mailbox, address thingy, small awning,... all getting removed so I can get behind them and make it right with the coating. 

As mentioned, after all prep, house and garage is receiving 2 coats Thorolastic elastomeric, Navajo white.

All fascia and soffit are receiving aluminum and vinyl along the way in efforts to cut down exterior maintenance.

Man, this one spit back some sand i'm telling ya. :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, really dirty indeed - Think I still have sand between my butt crack :no:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Some of the materials I'll be using for patchwork include Pre-Blend stucco mix, Acryl 60, Benji Moore textured knife grade and Quad / Vulkem sealants.

Can't rush a good paint job folks :whistling

Last pic is when I pulled in this morning - Damn that looks clean compared to yesterday :blink:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Is that a covered up window?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep, covered up probably 20 years ago...there's several like that on this wall.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Most of the prep and patchwork at this house is now complete with the surface cleaned, window perimeters caulked, cracks and holes repaired and the dangerous wires out back covered.

Had PECO out today to cover and repair some wires in the back and the crew left without addressing a loose bracket between the houses. Gonna have to get them back there again I guess cause I'm not pulling it off to cap it :no: Got to fit a gutter up there too and there ain't much room.

Guess I'll just finish out the day slopping on some paint...


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

As you like chimneys superseal, thought you may like this story.

http://www.thisisderbyshire.co.uk/B...tory-18880009-detail/story.html#axzz2SGh2v8Ql


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

stuart45 said:


> As you like chimneys superseal, thought you may like this story.
> 
> http://www.thisisderbyshire.co.uk/B...tory-18880009-detail/story.html#axzz2SGh2v8Ql


Just waiting to die,...wonder how long it took that poor chap to expire


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

your hydro company lets you get a lot closer to wires than we can. Even covered wires I'm not supposed to get within 10' of. Had a huge issue with a chimney that was dangerously close to collapse. Multi dwelling, 4 or 5 units in an old stone building and Hydro had put their service in right below the chimney. They had to shut all the power off to the block (because it was the beginning of the line or the end? i don't get electricity. We made zero friends on that job. It took us less than 4 hrs to repair the damage and make it safe but power was out to the block for 12+ hrs becaus ehydro wouldn't/couldn't come back until the end of the day


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> your hydro company lets you get a lot closer to wires than we can. Even covered wires I'm not supposed to get within 10' of. Had a huge issue with a chimney that was dangerously close to collapse. Multi dwelling, 4 or 5 units in an old stone building and Hydro had put their service in right below the chimney. They had to shut all the power off to the block (because it was the beginning of the line or the end? i don't get electricity. We made zero friends on that job. It took us less than 4 hrs to repair the damage and make it safe but power was out to the block for 12+ hrs becaus ehydro wouldn't/couldn't come back until the end of the day


Good thing that's not the case around here as I'd knock a few hundred people out for about two weeks :laughing:

Truth is, that's a free service our utility offers to obviously keep people safe and sound while working around it. The technician stated I could move them around if needed and If I wanted to stick my tongue on them, I could :blink:

No thank ya Ma'm, I'll just stick to bear hugs...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So I ordered up some more Thorolastic yesterday afternoon so I could swing by the warehouse and pick it up this morning. I'll start with 25 gallons and I know I'll be back for more.

The first coat is the beast in terms of material usage as your lucky if you pull 50 sq ft per with this stuff. 

I use the fine variety and opposed to smooth or course as it helps fill all the pocks and voids and offers high build qualities for the smaller hairlines and cracks.

I love stopping by Thoro, they always give me free shirts and stuff. This morning, I was introduced to a new sealant by Tremco called Dymonic 100. It's seems the boys a Tremco finally figured out a way to stick polyurethane to wet surfaces,...That's right, we no longer have to wait for a dry surface when using urethane's and that's pretty damn cool in my book. He gave me two tubes to try out and try out I will :thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

You can spray this stuff also, but I never do,...Always 1 1/4" nap and a quality roller for this heavy texture to get all the nooks and crannies. Leave out the high quality paint brushes also as the best to use for this purpose is just the cheapo 2" chip brushes and you rinse them out once in awhile. If things really get tight, I'll use a 1" chip, but for the most part 2" is the go to for me.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

superseal said:


> Good thing that's not the case around here as I'd knock a few hundred people out for about two weeks :laughing:
> 
> Truth is, that's a free service our utility offers to obviously keep people safe and sound while working around it. The technician stated I could move them around if needed and If I wanted to stick my tongue on them, I could :blink:
> 
> No thank ya Ma'm, I'll just stick to bear hugs...


Free for us too, once a year per building. But if the wire is covered we can't get within 10 feet (something about the length of an arm plus a 4' metal tool?) , if it's not covered it's a lot more. I wish everything was buried.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So, if you just set enough bamboo up over the entire wall there's really no reason to bring in scaffolding....you just swing from tree to tree with your roller and brush and knock it out as you go :whistling

This is all first coat work and you're looking to lay it on thick,...16 to 20 mils wet, which translates out to about 8 to 10 dry. Total thickness of 16 to 20 mils dry is what we're looking for after two coats as this produces the manufactures stated 300% elongation and 98% recovery properties. 

Kinda like painting with peanut butter if you will :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

The coating is curing out pretty nice and you can see the coverage you get after one coat - no matter,...true hue won't appear until you slap on another layer and she's allowed to dry out. 

Hey, looks who's getting a new roof!


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

superseal said:


> So I ordered up some more Thorolastic yesterday afternoon so I could swing by the warehouse and pick it up this morning. I'll start with 25 gallons and I know I'll be back for more.
> 
> The first coat is the beast in terms of material usage as your lucky if you pull 50 sq ft per with this stuff.
> 
> ...


Superseal let us know how the tremco dymonic 100 sealant works . Free stuff is always great . . .


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Will do on the Tremco 100...

So, it's raining yesterday so no coating work, but I'm back today and got the front and back walls double coated. 

Gonna jump on some capping and soffit work next before I second coat the side wall so I don't scuff up me paint job  

Check out the dutch door bottom panel - guy had the Amish make it for his garage,...want's me to install it


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Started capping the side wall today while I had PECO out again to remove the rear wire bracket they didn't do the first time around  

I'll tell ya, these small returns really suck up time with all the cutting and ladder work involved, but i'm getting it done... gosh dang fascia's are way up there too :whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm trying to avoid face nailing any of the rake if possible - some of this stuff is really whacked out so it is a challenge floating over it,...no matter, the original builders here would have my nuts in a sling if they seen me capping over their crown 

Just doing what i'm told Ma'am, just doing what i'm told :whistling


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Just how many ladders do you own anyway? haha And how do you fit them all in the truck?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I just got one of each Dom :whistling

Okay, maybe two :laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

looking really good SS, we dont have a supplier that carries thoro anything up here. Maybe I need to dig a little, the stuff is impressive.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

at 1st I thought you made that door. I was thinking you're not SUperseal , you freaking SUPERMAN! LOL


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

CJKarl said:


> at 1st I thought you made that door. I was thinking you're not SUperseal , you freaking SUPERMAN! LOL


That door has been sitting in his garage for about 2 years now or so he says,...no biggie on making one really,...except I would have used mahogany so we wouldn't be making one again anytime soon 

And please,...It's Mr. Superman :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So anyway, I missed two days here last week with rain and now today, it's windy as chit :blink: Dang hate when I gotta bend metal under such foul conditions 

Using my prehistoric Trim a brake II, 10' 6" behemoth to minimize joints and after all these years she's still bending straight. Good bang for the buck she was I'm telling ya!

Boots look like they could use a little loving :whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

What do ya think of the handle repair on my pick,...somebody smashed it long ago  and it was time for a fix. Whilst I was at it, I dressed the walking surface with a light sanding and a couple coats of spar urethane.

Of course I added shark grip to the last two coats so i don't go slipping and sliding in the rain and she looks pretty good for her age. 

Soon she'll be retired I guess as I just ordered 2 new ones @14" wide x 20 and 16 ft respectively. I love the airplane wing design from Stinson,...best planks in the world if you ask me :thumbup:

Chit, I forgot my circular saw


----------

